# Has technology changed how you do business?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

In what ways has technology changed your business over the years?

Are there things you do differently now because of technology?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, I use a handful of phone apps throughout the day.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Customers text me. I actually don't mind it. Its better than playing phone tag or stopping to have to check audio messages.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

The biggest difference from the old days is communication. 

- Emailing estimates & contracts - instead of snail mail or hand delivery.
- Texting for daily questions & updates - instead of playing phone tag.

Much more efficient.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

LA Painter said:


> The biggest difference from the old days is communication.
> 
> - Emailing estimates & contracts - instead of snail mail or hand delivery.
> - Texting for daily questions & updates - instead of playing phone tag.
> ...


^^^ This. 

Also for some social media has broadened both the communication and the marketing aspects.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Cricket i can tell you this ... it's been everything to me ...

As i have said before i worked for a company my whole life then when i got laid off at 47 years old and the economy crashing and no work
around i found " the net "

i learned the value of a website, google, key words, search engines and what the net offered

i spent time learning this even though i only had a 9th grade education

the results ... having a crew i keep busy that is able to feed their family ....

and on top of this with technology i have met people i never would have with print or other ways having done work for people from all over the world

and that is just the websites when you add apps, gps, youtube, houzz, facebook and more it is unlimited

tech


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

LA Painter said:


> The biggest difference from the old days is communication.
> 
> - Emailing estimates & contracts - instead of snail mail or hand delivery.
> - Texting for daily questions & updates - instead of playing phone tag.
> ...


exactly:thumbsup:


----------

